# Log Splitter Build



## walkerdogman85 (Nov 28, 2012)

A friend if mine and I are building a log splitter and here are some pics of the build, its not done yet but ill keep the post updated as we go along. The motor is a 20 hp Kohler the cylinder is 4x30 not sure of the pump other than its a borg Warner. The beam is 1/2" thick 12" tall. Every thing has been free all but the cylinder I gave 100 dollars for it.

















The hydraulic tank holds 6 gallon and the gas tank hold 4.


----------



## autoimage (Nov 28, 2012)

thats looks awesome and real heavy duty, great job. the only thing im unsure about is a 6 gallon tank for that hp motor and ill assume anywhere from a 16 to 22 gpm pump


----------



## rullywowr (Nov 28, 2012)

20hp! Wow. Are you guys going to put a log lift on it too?

Nice job!


----------



## ponyexpress976 (Nov 28, 2012)

the only problem I see is the length of the base for the pusher. Should be longer than it is tall....most recommend height to be 2/3rd's of the length. Looks great and really stout. With that much pump/power, a log lift and adjustable wedge should be in the works.


----------



## niel (Nov 28, 2012)

walkerdogman85 said:


> A friend if mine and I are building a log splitter and here are some pics of the build, its not done yet but ill keep the post updated as we go along. The motor is a 20 hp Kohler the cylinder is 4x30 not sure of the pump other than its a borg Warner. The beam is 1/2" thick 12" tall. Every thing has been free all but the cylinder I gave 100 dollars for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice job

I was planning on building a smaller one with some old Homatro fire equipment

 

Niel


----------



## Loosenuts (Nov 28, 2012)

More pics please.....nice build!!


----------



## niel (Nov 28, 2012)

Nice job

I am planning to build a smaller one from some old holmatro firefighter equipment


Gr Niel


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Nov 28, 2012)

We are also unsure of the hydraulic tank but it was free so we areI going to try it and also the pusher plate once we built it we are thinking it should be longer. Part of it came off of another splitter and it was also free so its worth a try. I am sure there will be plenty of changes that will take place once it is running. We will get back to work on it next week after our deer gun season. Thanks for the comments


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Nov 28, 2012)

Not sure of we should put a log lift or hoist? A four way wedge will be built once we make sure it works oj.


----------



## WidowMaker (Nov 28, 2012)

autoimage said:


> thats looks awesome and real heavy duty, great job. the only thing im unsure about is a 6 gallon tank for that hp motor and ill assume anywhere from a 16 to 22 gpm pump




====

I read on a hydrauliics site(don't recall which one) that tank should be 1 1/2 times the pump GPH rate. Seems like over kill to me...perhaps on a commerical production application, but I think on a individual use machine thats more then necsssary...jmo....


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Nov 28, 2012)

Ya, 1 1/2 times the pump output for tank volume is too much oil. I've always been taught 1:1 tank capacity to pump output. Depends on a lot of variables, really. Oil just needs time to dissipate some heat and air bubbles.

Look at some of the specs for the commercial splitters like TimberWolf.

The TW-5 has a 22gpm pump with a 15gal tank. The TW-6 has a 22gpm pump with a 20gal tank.


----------



## Fifelaker (Nov 28, 2012)

Log splitters ( For the average Joe) don't run long or hard enough to get the oil that hot. The Speeco/Huskee 22 ton has a 5 gal tank and I have run mine pretty hard at times and I could still put my hand on the tank or cylinder without getting burned. It has an 11 gpm pump.


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Nov 28, 2012)

Yeah a guy I work with his splitter only has a 3 gallon tank not counting what his cylinder holds
We'll see the only thing is I am not sure of pump size but it wont be no big deal if I end up having to buy a new one. Both of us need a log splitter as I have a hardy and he burns in a fireplace. After this build we are going to build him an owb out of propane tanks. We really enjoy fabricating and making stuff with what we have. Really looking forward to that build!!


----------



## triptester (Nov 29, 2012)

The splitter build is looking good. Do you have info on the cylinder, it looks like a pneumatic rather than a hydraulic cylinder which are designed for much higher pressures. Pneumatic cylinders are seldom rated for over 300psi compared to hydraulic cylinder rated at 3000psi.


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Nov 29, 2012)

triptester said:


> The splitter build is looking good. Do you have info on the cylinder, it looks like a pneumatic rather than a hydraulic cylinder which are designed for much higher pressures. Pneumatic cylinders are seldom rated for over 300psi compared to hydraulic cylinder rated at 3000psi.



the cylinder came off of a splitter that a friend of mine had he went with a 5 inch bore. it was rebuilt by a hydraulic shop and it supposed to be a heavy duty one they said to buy it new would cost 400-500 dollars.


----------



## ponyexpress976 (Nov 29, 2012)

A simple radiator from a small car or tranny cooler from a truck would certainly take care of any heat issues...might even be cheaper/easier to source than a larger tank if/when needed.


----------



## kyle1! (Nov 29, 2012)

ponyexpress976 said:


> A simple radiator from a small car or tranny cooler from a truck would certainly take care of any heat issues...might even be cheaper/easier to source than a larger tank if/when needed.



Or could you add fins to the outside of the oil tank with out adding extra hosery/components? Brian


----------



## triptester (Nov 29, 2012)

In most cases heat is not a problem with log splitters. The optimun operating temperature for hydraulic fluid is between 120-140 degrees. This is similar to the temperature of domestic hot water heaters. This is the best temperature range for removing air and moisture from the fluid. Plus the least wear on engine and pump.


----------



## Rattler05.5 (Nov 29, 2012)

*pump mount*

I look forward to seeing how you mount the pump. I think I have the same motor from a mower that I am going to use on a splitter that I will build someday. opcorn:

We all love pics! Looks extremely heavy... duty!


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Nov 29, 2012)

Rattler05.5 said:


> I look forward to seeing how you mount the pump. I think I have the same motor from a mower that I am going to use on a splitter that I will build someday. opcorn:
> 
> We all love pics! Looks extremely heavy... duty!



Get any mounting adapter that fits the pump you are using and use a plate to attach/adapt. I did this on mine and it lets you index it where ever you need it. Most shafts on these motor are too long anyway and you'll be cutting it to desired length. Easy to make up bolt circle patterns and transfer to a plate.












Here's the link to the page on how I did mine. It's on page 5


http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/206143.htm


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Nov 29, 2012)

sorry but we have the pump mounted we just took it off in the pics to shim it dont have a pic of it on there but it is done real similar to yours we had to cut the motor shaft down i will try and post a pic tomorrow. just got in a hurry when i took the pics and posted them i really appreciate the suggestions and the comments. we will put your guys advice to use thank you


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Dec 4, 2012)

hopefully we can get back to it this week


----------



## merlynr (Dec 4, 2012)

Mine is kind of a monstrosity,but have been using it for four years now. Just added a loglift this fall.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Dec 7, 2012)

Well we go the beam cut down to just over 8 feet and the motor wired up and new oil and filter on it. hopefully we will have the motor running this weekend and figure up what hoses we need and get them on soon. we still have to shim the pump though but it should be splitting wood by the first of the year. We still need some 2" square tubing to make the hitch, and make a table for the splits but we are going to see if it splits before we do al of that ill post some more pics this weekend


----------



## Guswhit (Dec 7, 2012)

WidowMaker said:


> ====
> 
> I read on a hydrauliics site(don't recall which one) that tank should be 1 1/2 times the pump GPH rate. Seems like over kill to me...perhaps on a commerical production application, but I think on a individual use machine thats more then necsssary...jmo....



Good info you put out. I am running a 28 gal/min pump with a 20 h.p. honda with a 50 gal resivoir tank from a dump truck and if the outside temp is very warm(above 65)after about 2 hrs of splitting you can't put your hand on the cylinder or tank it is so HOT!
I am looking at a cooler unit now so I can run in the summer.


----------



## jags (Dec 7, 2012)

Nice looking build, Walkerdog. You may want to consider boxing in the end of the beam as well as gussets. At 12" tall I am betting that you will see some twist on the beam.

And a lift or hoist is gonna be a must for that beast. You won't feel "whole" until you do it.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Dec 8, 2012)

Well I haven't had much time to work on the build been busy with my kids but thankfully my buddy has been working on it he got the motor running now all we need is to shim the pump and get hoses
















hopefully the video works


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Dec 8, 2012)

http://static.photobucket.com/playe...38/walkerdogman85/2012-12-07_19-47-50_578.mp4


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Dec 10, 2012)

btt


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Dec 15, 2012)

ready for hoses!!!


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Dec 15, 2012)

Looks awesome so far! Don't worry, that is a hydraulic tie-rod cylinder, not a pneumatic cylinder.

We've only got a 20" stroke splitter and want to make a bigger one but our I-beam is only long enough for a 20" stroke cylinder.


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Jan 29, 2013)

we made the hitch last night and put the jack on it we are taking to have hydraulic hoses made for it tonight it should be ready tomorrow then all we have to do is shim our pump weld the hydraulic tank fill lid on and verify stroke with our wedge placement then weld it down. Then we have to brace up the beam under the wedge and we should be able to test. His neighbor just had a hickory tree cut down so that should be able to tell us if its going to work or not lol. we have to come up with a lift still I believe we are goign to use a jib hoist with electric winch. and suggestion on how we should do that? I got a new phone so ill try and take pics asap. Also we got a new set of hubs to put on and mabye some fenders


----------



## triptester (Jan 29, 2013)

I like to bolt the lid on the hydraulic tank so the tank can be inspected or cleaned inside.


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Jan 30, 2013)

Well we got the hoses on and our pump mounted up and our hydraulic tank fill cap welded on. Got the choke and throttle cables mounted but not hooked up hopefully tomorrow we will have it running. We still have to weld some supports under the wedge but we are closer than ever now!


----------



## jags (Jan 31, 2013)

Generally, you don't see the return to the tank dump above the fluid level. It can cause the fluid to foam. Hopefully this is not an issue for you.


----------



## john taliaferro (Jan 31, 2013)

Weld a table on to stage splits and logs on .Put a pad on top of the fenders ,that sucker is gonna work your tail off and a soft place gonna feel good. What color ?.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Jan 31, 2013)

I know it was mentioned before but keep an eye on your temps. With a 16 GPM pump or bigger you'll be basically cycling the entire amount of fluid 3 times every minute at speed. Couple that with quite a few hard 90's I see, it's going to get warm in a hurry. Keep it up, You're getting close!


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Jan 31, 2013)

thanks fellows the return was just what we had and the guy that made the hoses made that one too long so the 90 is what we had to use. i am not sure if the pump size so i will be paying close attention to the fluid temps as we go we can probably find a bigger tank. the table is in the works we just have to bring the steel home yet we just want to get it going so we can make sure that it will even go. using used parts we arent sure lol! but if all goes well we need to put fenders on it and a jib hoist, more bracing and i am sure something else will nedd replaced when we fire it up. As far as color we are not sure what to paint it yet and suggestions? I an picking up new hubs tomorrow for it now i need to find some rims. ill be sure in post our progress and a video of it going thank you michael west


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Jan 31, 2013)

Ok here is a video of it making first split on a piece of pine thats because I just had the wedge tacked on. It moves slow but it is cold out in the teens and fluid moved like molasses it all worked and started to move a bit faster but we had to shut it down do to an error I made. When I put he love joy Half on the pump there were two different size key ways in it and I put it on the larger one and it came loose causing the spider to be torn to pieces and the seal around the pump shaft to leak. Hopefully we can just redo and be ok with out replacing seals. Also the motor governor is giving us trouble as it cut the motor out under load so there is some tuning to be done there but over all we are please that it all functions but speed is slow so am he an upgrade to the pump will happen!


Homemade log splitter test run - YouTube


----------



## Zeus103363 (Feb 1, 2013)

Looks good! The only thing I would question are the 150 lb pipe fittings on the hydraulic system. It looks like it is on the return side of the valve dumping back into the tank. I know the pressures are low, but these fittings can be dangerous when dealing with hydraulics! Word of caution! Only use fittings designed for hydraulic systems when dealing with hydraulics!


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Feb 1, 2013)

Ok yeah it's only on the return so not a big deal but ill keep an eye on it


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Feb 1, 2013)

Weak link I see is the push plate and slide. Normally you want the slide a little longer than that. I always say at least as long as you pusher is tall. With it working side to side like that it will wear fast and cause a lot of unneeded twisting. Uneven cuts on wood will put a lot of side strain on the push plate too. The top edges of the plate will bend in as well eventually, you may be planning on angle gussets there but I'd get them on before it happens. Looks like you're having fun!


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Feb 1, 2013)

A lot of the splitters I have seen like from tsc the slides are sloppy we have shims we can take out and we are planning on bracing it all up we were mainly running it to test to see if it all would work. But I appreciate all of the comments and suggestions it really helps us in our build


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Feb 1, 2013)

Anyone have any suggestions on the governor on the motor? It's a 20 hp kohler pro v twin. Also how to determine how many gallons per minute the pump is? The governor keeps cutting the motor out


----------



## jthornton (Feb 1, 2013)

walkerdogman85 said:


> Anyone have any suggestions on the governor on the motor? It's a 20 hp kohler pro v twin. Also how to determine how many gallons per minute the pump is? The governor keeps cutting the motor out



Does it have the typical small engine governor that uses air from the flywheel to open and close the throttle plate?

The idle might be set too low or on a used engine the carb may be gummed up.

John


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Feb 1, 2013)

walkerdogman85 said:


> Anyone have any suggestions on the governor on the motor? It's a 20 hp kohler pro v twin. Also how to determine how many gallons per minute the pump is? The governor keeps cutting the motor out



No help on the governor but you can roughly backwards figure the GPM by using the charts for speed once the fluid is warm. Just time it on a given stroke with known cylinder diameter and it'll get you close. As slow as it's going it's less than 16 and if I had to guess I'd say between 12 and 16, closer to 12.


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Feb 1, 2013)

I am not sure how the governor work but when I would idle up and put load on it it would cut out you can hear it in the video


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Feb 1, 2013)

Well we got the wedge welded on good and I bought a new spider for the love joy. We spent 2 hours properly aligning the pump to the motor. When we fired it up the seal around the pump shaft leaked some and it took 58 seconds to stroke 30" out! So we determined that we need a bigger pump and also I believe the pump we have now is only single stage cause when we put a fresh cut piece of hickory on there is just went up against and stopped, but it split a piece of seasoned walnut. So I am in the market for a new bigger pump. Other than that everything else worked awesome we still need to fab up a hoist and weld bracing on so what size pump should I buy the cylinder is a 4x30 with a 1.5" rod?


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Feb 2, 2013)

Our pump is a Borg Warner gear pump our valve in a cross our motor turns ccw we are wondering if we are spinning our pump the wrong way the suction line opening on pump is 3/4" and discharge is 1/2". Also how we know if its a single stage pump or two stage? All we know is its a borg Warner the plate with the details is no longer there it was give to me by my neighbor who had it on his old log splitter. After some research we learned how gear pumps are supposed to operate but we are not sure how to tell which way it's supposed to turn thank you


----------



## farmboss45 (Feb 2, 2013)

With the engine you are running, you could go with a 22gpm pump.


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Feb 2, 2013)

I believe that's where we are heading but before we buy a new pump we want to make sure of the direction pumps are supposed to spin also what pumps are good?


----------



## farmboss45 (Feb 2, 2013)

Not sure with your B/W gear drive on the direction of drive. I ordered mine through Burden Surplus center, not sure on the make. Bailey's is another good source. I believe it is a vane pump.


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Feb 2, 2013)

Ok I looked at surplus center but just not sure what to get yet


----------



## farmboss45 (Feb 2, 2013)

Try calling them during business hours, they have a tech named Conrad who was very helpful in helping me pick out what I needed and answering all my questions. He might give you some answers about your current pump as well.


----------



## George G (Feb 2, 2013)

Go to youtube. Search for gear pump. They have some good animation's on how a pump works. Plus, it's a lot easier than me trying to tell you.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Feb 2, 2013)

i saw a couple videos on how the gear pumps work its not at all how i thought they worked! we are going to take the pump off and see. Is the any kind of pressure setting on a borg warner pump? i hope to just get this thing going we are so close but so far oh well i have enjoyed this whole process and have learned alot from it and from this site thanks for all the help and ill keep you posted on how it goes.


----------



## triptester (Feb 4, 2013)

The Borg/Warner pump is most likely a single stage pump. Single stage pumps generally do not have any pressure adjustments. Your 22 hp. engine will only handle less than a 8 gpm single stage pump at 3000 psi.
22 hp. will handle a 28 gpm 2-stage pump. When purchasing a 2-stage pump, 2-stage will be clearly stated.


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Feb 4, 2013)

Well the pump is spinning the right way clock wise and our cross valve was at 1700 psi we are in the process of adjusting by shimming the spring we are up to 1900 psi how high should we take it cause it won't split the hickory we have


----------



## jags (Feb 4, 2013)

Without knowing specifics of the components that you are using, it is pretty tough to tell you "how far". Typical purchased splitters can come from the factory set from anywhere from 2250 - 2750 psi. I cannot confirm if your components can handle that so proceed with caution.

A breach in a high pressure hydraulic system can get very ugly (and even deadly).

Do your homework. Research the pump (specs) and check your hoses to verify working pressure.

Edit: if that was a specific output pump (no adjustments) you probably shouldn't go any higher than what the factory had it set to.


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Feb 4, 2013)

Well I called cross valves and they said I am adjusting it the correct way by shimming the relief valve spring. If the spring is blue its good for 1250-1750 psi and if its red spring its good for 1750-2250 good info to know ill have to check spring but we are up to 1900 now. Hoses are good for 3000 and cylinder looks heavy duty but the guy I got it off of had it splitting over 3000


----------



## jags (Feb 4, 2013)

walkerdogman85 said:


> and if its red spring its good for 1750-2250



Well then, it sounds like it can safely handle 2250 psi. That is probably what I would shoot for.


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Feb 4, 2013)

I just hope that the pressure wi split for me we are going to put a new seal in our single stage pump and try and get pressure up and see what cycle times are after it all warms up but I bet I out a two stage on soon when funds allow


----------



## jags (Feb 4, 2013)

walkerdogman85 said:


> but I bet I out a two stage on soon when funds allow



Best option yet.


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh we'll I don't have much in it now it was all found or laying Around


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Mar 3, 2013)

Well I made a new pusher plate out of 3/4" steel that's longer than it is tall, made a thinner wedge with a sharper blade, bought a 25 gallon hydraulic tank, and bought a 28 gpm pump it should be here this week!!! I will be working on it again Wednesday ill post some pics soon hopefully it will be working this weekend! Really looking forward to splitting with it


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 3, 2013)

You know the rules, pics or it didn't happen! LOL
Sounds like it's going to be an animal, can't wait to see it in action.


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Mar 3, 2013)

I'll post pics and videos when I get it together!!!


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Mar 6, 2013)

Well we made a new pusher plate out of 3/4" steel made it longer than tall, I bought a 25 gallon hydraulic tank for 60 dollars and my 28 gpm pump came today!!! In the tank the return comes into the top of the tank but we welded a nipple inside so the fluid goes below the fluid level. We have to mount the pump tomorrow and fill will hydraulic fluid but I need to hose barbs.


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Mar 7, 2013)

Well we got the tank on and filled up with 20 gallons of fluid, got the pump mounted and aligned, went to fire it up and the starter took a crap on us it's always something lol! So now I am looking for a starter for a 20 hp kohler pro if anyone knows where to find them please let me know thank you...


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 7, 2013)

awe bummer. Looks good, sorry I can't help with the starter. No pull start?
dave


----------



## Homer177 (Mar 7, 2013)

walkerdogman85 said:


> Well I called cross valves and they said I am adjusting it the correct way by shimming the relief valve spring. If the spring is blue its good for 1250-1750 psi and if its red spring its good for 1750-2250 good info to know ill have to check spring but we are up to 1900 now. Hoses are good for 3000 and cylinder looks heavy duty but the guy I got it off of had it splitting over 3000



So, if you have a blue spring, and shim the spring over 1750 psi, the o-ring will fail, puking oil but not blowing up, right?:msp_scared:


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Mar 7, 2013)

Homer177 said:


> So, if you have a blue spring, and shim the spring over 1750 psi, the o-ring will fail, puking oil but not blowing up, right?:msp_scared:



I am not sure of that its just what cross told me.
Yeah it's electric start only I am going to a lawn mower junk yard tomorrow hopefully I can find one, kohler and sears want 173 for a new one!!! Ain't happening!


----------



## jack_90125 (Mar 7, 2013)

try amazon got a jd one there for less than half price. just enter kohler starter on their site and see if one comes up.




walkerdogman85 said:


> I am not sure of that its just what cross told me.
> Yeah it's electric start only I am going to a lawn mower junk yard tomorrow hopefully I can find one, kohler and sears want 173 for a new one!!! Ain't happening!


----------



## wndwlkr (Mar 7, 2013)

Looking good , nice fab work. looks like you bout got it. I hate it win the starter quits workin. hang in there. it'll all come together.


:msp_thumbup:


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Mar 7, 2013)

Amazon has one for 69.95 but I am going to check this local guy who ended up bein just a few minutes down the road!


----------



## jack_90125 (Mar 7, 2013)

does iy have free ship and a warranty? locals better but if price more than 15 dunno but you don;t have to wait for it to arrive.
i am located great as far as amazon almost everything shows up next day as long as 
i order early.




walkerdogman85 said:


> Amazon has one for 69.95 but I am going to check this local guy who ended up bein just a few minutes down the road!


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Mar 8, 2013)

Last time I ordered from amazon it took about a week to get no big deal


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Mar 8, 2013)

Well I went to a small engine shop up in Amish country this morning and bought a rebuilt starter and a new solenoid for 39.75!!! He tore my old starter apart and the magnet was bust in about 8 pieces! He figured that was the problem so I am headed to my buddy's house to get it fired up! Videos to come soon if all goes well but knowing my luck something will happen lol!!!


----------



## griffonks (Mar 8, 2013)

walkerdogman85 said:


> Well I went to a small engine shop up in Amish country this morning and bought a rebuilt starter and a new solenoid for 39.75!!! He tore my old starter apart and the magnet was bust in about 8 pieces! He figured that was the problem so I am headed to my buddy's house to get it fired up! Videos to come soon if all goes well but knowing my luck something will happen lol!!!



That's a good deal for $39.75. Nice job on the build but do you have any fresh finished pics? With the pump and Kohler mounted?


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Mar 8, 2013)

Well here it is we got it going running it at about half throttle splitting some beech, walnut and fresh cut hickory. It ran better than expected other than we sheared a bolt on our pusher plate but it continued to work great we are going to out some tack welds on the pusher to help. We split about a half a cord or so and our fluid temp got up to 100-115 degrees. We still have a lot to do like some boxing in on the beam and make our job crane, fab a 4 way and new hubs. There was only one piece it wouldn't split but we were trying to shear it cross ways it was about a 7" piece of the hickory but oh we'll cause we shouldn't be doin that anyhow! We plan on turning up our pressure to about 2250 or so we are at 2000 psi now



Homemade log splitter - YouTube


----------



## jags (Mar 8, 2013)

Sweet. Looking real good. Thinking of work tables??


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Mar 8, 2013)

Oh yeah I forgot to mention that in the earlier post, that was the first thing we said we needed after running it today! I am not sure if we should make it using pipe or using a sheet of steel?


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 8, 2013)

Congratulations! 
Nice to see it alive isn't it? 
Not picking but it sounds like it's laboring in retract mode, is the pusher plate binding? 
Oh, another thing, where is the snow? We just got about 5" last night, melting like crazy though.


----------



## Timbersplitter (Mar 8, 2013)

Wow that is impressive!


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Mar 8, 2013)

well with the motor we need to tune the carb still and the governor, not sure how to fix the governor? but it is running alot better than the first go around!! i have to run with the choke slightly on but we will tune it in it hasnt really run in about 3 years.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 8, 2013)

ah!


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Mar 8, 2013)

griffonks said:


> That's a good deal for $39.75. Nice job on the build but do you have any fresh finished pics? With the pump and Kohler mounted?



ill be sure and take a picture of that for you as soon as i get back there it will be the first of the week as we both have family stuff this weekend


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Mar 8, 2013)

dave did you get yours all tuned?


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Mar 8, 2013)

also not sure how to embed the video directly on here?


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 8, 2013)

I haven't had a chance to look at this week, hoping to spend some quality time with it tomorrow. It's about 15 miles away in another state at my bros house.


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Mar 8, 2013)

I see


----------



## Rattler05.5 (Mar 8, 2013)

Looks good. I was wondering why you didn't wind er up! I saw you're having governor issues. 

I can't wait to get a auto cycle valve and give some logs some real pressure. Mine has not ever switched to high pressure yet! Good thing I only have pine. (Did I just really say that!?!?!)


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Mar 8, 2013)

I hope to get the governor issue figured out soon! My pump kicks down just nice I couldn't be more impressed! Some of that hickory was tough and stringy! Good luck with yours and ill keep the pics and videos coming!


----------



## jthornton (Mar 9, 2013)

walkerdogman85 said:


> well with the motor we need to tune the carb still and the governor, not sure how to fix the governor? but it is running alot better than the first go around!! i have to run with the choke slightly on but we will tune it in it hasnt really run in about 3 years.



If you have not ran the motor for 3 years you need to clean the gunk out of the carburetor and I'd bet the governor problems will disappear. Most governor's are just a flat part that is blown by the fan on the flywheel. The adjustment (RPM) is to bend the tang that the spring is on... what brand engine is it?

John


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Mar 9, 2013)

Kohler pro, we did clean it yesterday and it ran somewhat better.


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Mar 10, 2013)

Going to cut some today so I am going to try the spliter some more ill be sure and post how it goes


----------



## jthornton (Mar 10, 2013)

walkerdogman85 said:


> Kohler pro, we did clean it yesterday and it ran somewhat better.



Was there some gummy stuff in the bottom of the float bowl? I've seen the main jet with a layer of stuff on it that restricted the flow enough that the engine would start and idle but when you powered it up to working RPM it would only run with the choke part way closed. The only way I could fix this engine was to soak the carb in carb cleaner(the stuff with the basket in the can) spray cleaner did not touch the stuff.

John


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Mar 10, 2013)

jthornton said:


> Was there some gummy stuff in the bottom of the float bowl? I've seen the main jet with a layer of stuff on it that restricted the flow enough that the engine would start and idle but when you powered it up to working RPM it would only run with the choke part way closed. The only way I could fix this engine was to soak the carb in carb cleaner(the stuff with the basket in the can) spray cleaner did not touch the stuff.
> 
> John



How you describe it is exactly how it's running! I split two truck loads today and it wasn't running right. We will pull the carberator off and soak it thanks for the tip!


----------



## jags (Mar 11, 2013)

For the work table, my personal pref is flat/smooth. I find that the stuff slides on it easier. It works well to just grab and slide back over to the beam. Get a little snow on the table and it is darn near like working on ball bearings.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------

